# Ein Browser-/Freeware-Spiel, wo man hacken kann?



## MisterKnister (4. März 2010)

Aloha 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Browserspiel oder einem kostenlosen Spiel zum downloaden, wo man als Computer-Hacker arbeitet.

Gibts da irgendwas bekanntes? So à la _*Uplink*_, wenn das noch jemand kennt, nur eben kostenlos


----------



## Fl_o (4. März 2010)

Vlt sowas  

Klick mich hart


----------



## MisterKnister (4. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Vlt sowas
> 
> Klick mich hart


Ahh, sehr gut 

Das schau ich mir mal an, danke


----------



## boerigard (4. März 2010)

"Früher" gab es einige solcher Spiele, wo man sich über Telenet einloggt hat und darüber gehackt hat. Das war schon sehr nah an der Realität (naja ).
Namen von den Spielen hab ich leider nicht mehr.

Nicht Browser und auch nicht kostenlos ist Hacker Evolution (und Hacker Evolution Untold):
Hacker Evolution


----------



## Axel_Foly (4. März 2010)

HacktheNet


----------

